# Tampa show



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

If anyone is going to Tampa repticon I can meet you with any of the following 

Pastores, colon, del rey, bastimentos, rio branco.
I also should have a few esperanza and rambala ready by then.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone???Anyone???


----------

